# Any get together downriver?



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

I notice a lot of events and get together are more north and west and central of downriver. Kind of a hike for me, is there anything that is ok the mix for the downriver area?

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

bump to the top, I'm a downriver guy too


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

We should put together a downriver Michigan Sportsman roundup in the spring.Somewhere near the river by a boat launch.If we all bring our boats we can have a Walleye tournament.Those that do not have a boat can hop in with some other members and fish.


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

I might be in for that roundup. Got a boat too. In the meantime, those that shoot archery can join us at Adams Archery for a Sunday night 3D league. Take a look at my earlier post!


----------



## d0wnriver (Feb 16, 2011)

This is my first post and please excuse my cheesy profile name, but I couldn't think of anything better lol. But being from Wyandotte I'd definetly love to go enjoy the local outdoors sometime. Please let me know if anything comes along. I don't have a boat or anything fancy really, I'm just a poor college student. 

Also, this might not be the place to ask but is there anywhere to hunt nearby? I've been to pte. Mouillee and tried my hand at rabbit hunting but didn't see a thing.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

d0wnriver said:


> This is my first post and please excuse my cheesy profile name, but I couldn't think of anything better lol. But being from Wyandotte I'd definetly love to go enjoy the local outdoors sometime. Please let me know if anything comes along. I don't have a boat or anything fancy really, I'm just a poor college student.
> 
> Also, this might not be the place to ask but is there anywhere to hunt nearby? I've been to pte. Mouillee and tried my hand at rabbit hunting but didn't see a thing.


Hi Downriver, welcome to the site. Keep an eye on the detroit river fishing forum in the coming months, there is always someone willing to take a guy out with them.
Dan


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

We tried a Lake Erie outing in mid April a few years ago. The first one was great. The second one got messed up do to the weather and not many made it. Last year was tough w/the wind blowing so much. 

Watch the Det. R & Lk Erie forum. There is always someone looking to fill a seat including me. And as far as me I'm always looking for someone that wants to trade some elbow grease (washing, waxing, clean up) for some fishing in fact I'll be looking for a regular, weekly partner. And if the price of gas does what they say it will this year :shhh: :16suspect alot of will be looking for riders with gas money! :lol:


----------



## d0wnriver (Feb 16, 2011)

Alright cool stuff guys. I'll definetly keep an eye out. 


Thanks


----------



## epointer (Feb 13, 2011)

Iam a member of the gibraltar duck hunter association. Some of are events are we do a youth duck hunt that we took almost 50 kids hunting this year and fishing tournaments x-mass parties group hunts and we even have are 6th annual dinner on april 2.check us out www.gdha.info
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

A while back someone tried to put together a shore lunch on Sugar Island during the Spring walleye run but I don't think it ever happened. If you get bored and want to learn about fishing the area come down to a DWF meeting.

www.dwfonline.com


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Well here it is spring and once again I'm always looking for someone that will CALL ME for a change and say 'hey, are we going fishing this weekend?'. 
Work & family car issues have kicked my but this week and I haven't had one minute to make contacts to see who wants to go. With tomorrow being Mother's Day it won't be happening this week but I guess I'll start working on next weekend. Boat's all ready, just need some peeps to fill the seats....and the gas tank! :lol:


----------



## Danase (Aug 21, 2006)

Another Downriver guy here. I do mostly shore fishing when I find the time.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Anybody going to the Downriver Cruise?
I'll be there in my '72 Ford Galaxie sometime saturday. The debut of the '71 Dodge Charger will have to wait until next year as it's not road ready yet. :sad:


----------

